# First Class on United to Hawaii question



## Kelso (Dec 27, 2007)

I have enough frequent flyer miles on United to upgrade to First Class one way on a direct flight from Chicago to Hawaii or from Hawaii back to Chicago. I am wondering which flight is tougher, going there or back. I was considering using it on the tougher flight. Or I can stay in Economy plus' front row this year and have enough ff miles to fly both ways first class when we go back to Hawaii when I earn more miles. We have never done any flight near 9 hours before. So what would you recommend?


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 27, 2007)

Go with first class on the overnight flight.  The other way would be waste of your miles, unless you have miles to burn.

nonutrix


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 27, 2007)

I guess it depends on how easily you can sleep on a plane.  When we flew to Maui from Boston last time, we were in 1st class both ways.  I enjoyed first class going out because of the service and my husband had a few free drinks.  On the way back, we had a red eye.  DH wasn't feeling well so he went to sleep immediately.  I, on the other hand had a tough time sleeping.  As far as I was concerned, I could have spent the night in coach and not missed anything and DH would have slept just as well back there.

Sue


----------



## Icarus (Dec 27, 2007)

Assuming you are on the non-stop ORD-OGG-ORD flight (UA3), if I could only upgrade one direction, I would upgrade the overnight return flight. It's a dinner flight so there is a full service in F after the stop in Kona. The other red-eye flights to SFO or LAX are not dinner flights and they leave much later than UA3.

If you are traveling with somebody and can get 16A/B or 16H/J exit rows in E+ on the 777, that's almost as good. More legroom, a bit less width, but no underseat storage. The domestic 777 has the best seats in the domestic UA fleet.

-David


----------



## theworm (Dec 28, 2007)

Flight time westbound will be at least 1 hr longer than eastbound due to the jetstream.  I'd fly first going there, though that assumes the aircraft type is the same in both directions.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 28, 2007)

theworm said:


> Flight time westbound will be at least 1 hr longer than eastbound due to the jetstream.  I'd fly first going there, though that assumes the aircraft type is the same in both directions.



Yes, it is longer coming here than going home, but this particular flight is a morning flight to Hawaii, and an overnight flight returning to Chicago.

-David


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 28, 2007)

The wife and I always feel worse on the night flight across the Pacific so we'd go for the upgrade coming back.

We couldn't sleep going out cause we're looking for the islands about the time we cross the US coast going out.   


Hau'oli Makahiki Hou,

Sterling


----------



## camachinist (Dec 28, 2007)

Though domestic F on UA is underwhelming IMO (absent a few HI-specific treats), I would also echo the sentiment to upgrade the return (HNL-ORD). 

Though the domestic 772 metal doesn't compare to the XP and XC/XI international variants in the premium cabins, I prefer row 1 or 2 to  row 16 (exit) when trying to sleep. I usually pick row 1 because the legroom on the domestic is tight (38") and I don't like someone reclined into me.

IMO, this route probably the best use of miles/CR1 domestically, save for P.S. (JFK/SFO/LAX) and the occasional XC/XI three class domestic 777 reposition.

Pat


----------



## Icarus (Dec 28, 2007)

camachinist said:


> Though the domestic 772 metal doesn't compare to the XP and XC/XI international variants in the premium cabins, I prefer row 1 or 2 to  row 16 (exit) when trying to sleep. I usually pick row 1 because the legroom on the domestic is tight (38") and I don't like someone reclined into me.
> Pat



I prefer row 1 to row 16 also. Row 16 is E+. Row 1 is F. 16A/B or H/J on the UA domestic 777 is about as good as it gets in E+ because it has unlimited legroom.

The only international configurations leaving Hawaii go the other way Pat. (To Narita.)

I'm sure that's what you meant.

-David


----------



## camachinist (Dec 28, 2007)

There are instances where the reverse is true, for me. The domestic config 2 class 763 is one such instance. Row 21 (exit row) over F any day, especially bulkhead. It's a zoo up there 

Yes, I'm aware of UA's HNL-NRT-HNL service, but sometimes there's a reposition. I've seen XP/XC/XI from/to DEN and/or ORD in the past. No rhyme or reason. I've also seen 744 service to HNL in the last year (not including the diversions from SYD). It's quite fun watching how UA moves their aircraft around 

Pat


----------



## Icarus (Dec 28, 2007)

camachinist said:


> I've seen XP/XC/XI from/to DEN and/or ORD in the past. No rhyme or reason. I've also seen 744 service to HNL in the last year (not including the diversions from SYD). It's quite fun watching how UA moves their aircraft around
> 
> Pat



I've even gotten one once from OGG-SFO, but it's so rare (and usually only when there's a mechanical replacement or special flight segments) it's not even worth mentioning.

-David


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 28, 2007)

Given I can sleep just about anywhere, I would personally fly first class TO Hawaii, enjoy the space (and food/beverages) . . . and coach coming home, enjoying shuteye for six to eight hours!


----------



## TerriJ (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree, the flight home is tough, even in first class.  We were excited going over, but really dragging on the flight back.  I would upgrade on the flight home if I could only pick one.

We are doing this flight again in June for our 25th anniversary.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 1, 2008)

For some strange reason, the flight to Hawaii in coach never bothers me.  Maybe it's because I'm not tired and therefore not trying to find a comfortable sleeping position, which is nearly impossible in coach.  Or maybe it's because we're so excited to be leaving for vacation and not paying attention to the fact that our knees are embedded in our chest. 

We took another couple with us last time we went to Maui and we all flew coach.  When we sat down for the ride home, I turned to my neighbor and said, "Welcome to hell."  When we deboarded at 7:00am Cincinnati time, he said grimly, "You're right.  That was hell." 

I was able to snag FC on the return trip for my July '08 trip and am happy as a clam.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 1, 2008)

If I could upgrade only 1 way, it would be the way home. I find it a lot harder when I fly W-E and lose time than when I gain it. Plus when you are on vacation, you can relax, sleep longer, take naps and recoup at your leisure. Once you get home, there's no time for that, it's back to the old working grind!


----------



## applegirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I would upgrade coming home on the overnight. Leaving Hawaii is depressing enough, at least you'd have First class to look forward to!!!!!  Plus, any chance you have of sleeping will be better in the front of the bus.

-Janna


----------

